# How do you travel with your V?



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Planning on taking Clyde camping a few times this summer. We will be going as far as 4 hours away with him. We have a Honda Odyssey. Also have 3 kids and tons of camping stuff. Do you kennel your dog when on the road? Usually when we go anywhere Clyde sits in the passangers seat because it is just he and I. On a few occasions my husband has gone with us and Clyde still seems to think he gets the front passanger seat. He is very persistent about pushing his way right onto my husbands lap. Has anyone used dog seat belts? This is going to be interesting!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

We've tried going from one seat belt to another, until we finally gave up. Imli (pronounced imlee) managed to chew through all of them within a matter of a few minutes. At 11 months, she is perfectly crate trained, but hates being in one (on the back seat) while we travel. She whines and barks all the way! 

She's just a little under 40lbs, but insists on sitting in my (or my husband's lap) in the passenger seat. But that's a compromise for her. Ideally, she wants to sit in my lap while I'm driving. :


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

if we were going to travel with him that far I would just throw him in his crate.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a car harness for Hobie and we use it all the time - though I need to get her a new one cause she's outgrown it within the past week. 

She is an angel in the car - usually just lays down, sometimes sits up to look around a little. Only time she drools and gets antsy is when the vet's office comes into view.

We'll see how she does this summer in my Wrangler... ;D


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

When Dexter was younger he would get carsick if we went anywhere that took more than 20-30 minutes. We would give him a meclazine (anti vertigo) and he would crash until we arrived. Last summer we drove about 3000 miles in the motorhome and the only problem we had was that he constantly wanted to stop to pee. By the end of the trip he was much better at waiting. When we left he was 5 months and he was 8 months at the end.

So far Scarlet has not been carsick but we haven't taken her anywhere in the MH. They both just sit either on the rear seats or the floor when we are in the Caravan. We haven't taken them in the convertible yet, afraid they might want to jump out!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a Tucson and Catan rides in the back. I have a barrier which keeps him back there. I can go just about anywhere with him. He doesn't mind the ride at all even for several hours. He can sleep, move about or just watch the scenery.

One time, one of the back seats flipped down and he got under the barrier and into the back seat. Once he got there he didn't know what to do with himself and started crying. Eventually he crawled back into the back and went to sleep. He didn't know what to do with himself in the back seat.

If I'm going somewhere that I need the crate (like camping), then I'll put him in the crate in the back of the car. He's not so impressed with this as he can't move around so much.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

We have a 4 door Jeep Wrangler Hardtop... Ziva has been a great rider from the beginning when we picked her up from the breeder at 8 weeks old. The breeder lives 5 hours from us so her first experience with us was
making a long car ride home. I must confess, on the way home from the breeder she laid on a large pillow I had on my lap in the front passenger seat... slept most of the way only whining to pee once in the 5 hour drive.

Since then we have put one of those "hammock style" seat covers on the back seat of the Jeep. It hook over the head rests of the back seat and then again over the head rests of the front seats so if you have to make a quick stop she can't fall to the floor. We have a cozy blanket for her back there and usually a chewie of some sort. She rides back there nicely, sometimes laying down to snooze and other times sitting up just like a person and watching the world go by. Since we've put her back there since she was just a little thing that's where she loves to ride and rides back there even if it's just me and her in the Jeep.


----------



## chino777 (Jan 25, 2010)

When we first got Chino, she was a terrible traveler (barking, moving constantly). Then we started 
to sit with her in the back seat before car trips and make it fun for her so she wouldn't be as scared.
We found this worked ok but she still wanted to try and get in the front seat.

So we bought a car harness for her , and she loves it, guess it makes her feel safe and secure.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a small car (2 door) and Merc travels in the back seat. We just always used a harness that has a clip that fits into the seat belt. He can stand up, sit down and lie down on the back sit and has never had a problem with it. His favourite place is to sit with his head poking through between the two front seats so that he can rest his head on someone's arm. I just like having the harness because it will hold him in if i have to brake suddenly.

He travelled once in the back of the big car and he quite liked that too. He was still strapped in but it was abit roomier and he had his bed in there too. Guess we've been lucky that he's never been sick or anything.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

well we have a puker whenever we travel :'( We have tried tablets etc and she is very very gradually getting better. I have made a crate for her to fit the car which seems to be helping but she is anxious as she dribbles if not throwing up. 

Time will help I hope but crate all the time for us.

Graham


----------

